# typical activity level?



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

Just curious - my betta seems extraordinarily peppy. I'm glad, of course, yet part of me wonders if it's too good to be true. Here's a video of him acting normal - is this OK?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Mine can be twice as active - constantly glass surfing, flaring at reflection once in a while. . ... Nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

OK, thanks for the sanity check. Apologies for being paranoid - it's just that my history with bettas so far hasn't been great. He does seem very happy.


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)

He looks good. I thought I saw him getting blown a little bit by the filter but I'm not sure.


----------



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

I know what you mean. I think he almost looks like he's surfing the current a bit for fun. Does that sound unlikely? He doesn't seem to have any trouble swimming when he decides he wants to go somewhere.

Ooh, I could name him The Dude, as in Surfer Dude. LOL I've only had him since Friday, so his name is still a work in progress.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Being blown a bit by the filter is not a bad thing unless he has no area of calm. Current is actually good for Betta, at least for mine, as they exercise by intentionally swimming against it. I have some very heavily finned Betta and all are strong swimmers for this reason. When I got them they struggled but now zip in and out of the bubble wands and currents like nobody's business. Yours appears to be doing the same...seeking out the current. That's why I urge people to wait a couple of weeks to baffle or otherwise alter filters.

Of course, the current should not blow fish of any species all over the tank so they have a constant struggle and cannot eat; then it's baffle, baffle, baffle or get a gentler filter.


----------



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks! That's good info. Makes sense that they'd benefit from some exercise. And variety, for that matter. He has plenty of calm areas. Lots of times he just hangs in one place for a minute or so, hardly moving at all. He has no trouble handling the current now, and he's just a little guy, so presumably it will get easier for him. Hard to measure him, but I think he's just about 5cm long or maybe a tiny bit more.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol. When ever I use pumps, I set it on full thrust. My bettas would deliberately play in the current, surfing and getting blown away. 
*** But always provide lots of resting areas


----------



## loopyviolet (Feb 12, 2017)

I guess having currents to play in is just another variation on giving your betta things to keep him from getting bored like mirrors, ping pong balls, floating logs, etc. I have to say the mirror idea doesn't appeal to me - seems a little mean. Floating log sounds cool, but there's just not much room in my tank, so probably not. No rush, but maybe I'll get a ping pong ball and put it in there once in a while for him to push around.


----------

